# 12 inch rims help



## nreber2 (Mar 11, 2010)

12 inch rims on a 850 xp 2010 won't fit. But what kind of a spacer would make it work?? How big?? Any suggestion. ?? I have the 12 inch rims already so I kinda have to make it work thanks for your help


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it the bolt pattern that will not fit??


----------



## nreber2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Brake cal rubs


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Any wheel spacers would work.. A sponser here sells them.. Or get new rims , OR if its like other bikes mabye you can mount rims backwords


----------



## nreber2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Well their ss rims with a off set so i couldn't mount backwards. What size of spacer would I need ??


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

No 12in rims are gonna fit on the 850 XP .. hince they put the 14's on them for a reason . Its like trying to put 15s on a truck that calls for a min of 16's .


----------



## lwheath (Mar 12, 2011)

uh oh
whats the bolt pattern mabe you can sell em


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

darn, that is not good at all.. if they are 4/110 you will have no trouble selling them on here is my guess


----------



## nreber2 (Mar 11, 2010)

I heard spacers would make it work. Hmm. Or grinding down the caliper. Witch I don't really wanna do.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

just keep the stock wheels..!!!! put some 30s,31s or 32s and call it good!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Probably would have to be pretty big spacer and after that your gonna be exposing rotor to a lot of potential damage


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Exactly . It would have to be atleast a 3 in spacer . which would basically be a waste of money in my opinion . Just keep stocks and mount ur tires on them . Sell the aftermarekets and buy u some 14in wheels . 

You gotta pay .... To Play !


----------

